# VW roll-up cargo partition



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The VW roll-up cargo partition has finally appeared on eBay. I asked the seller the part number. Will post here if he replies. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...53964


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

I want one! They were standard equipment in my Audi Allroad and I found it really nice.
Maybe some of our european part importer friends can help?








-Andy


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

That's exactly what I've been looking for!!
Woohoo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2reg (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (Curjo)*

what do you mean, you don't have a cover for the cargo space?


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (2reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2reg* »_what do you mean, you don't have a cover for the cargo space?

I believe we are talking about the mesh net that extends from the top of the rear seats up to the ceiling of the vehicle.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

In print down below ....
"WILL SHIP TO GERMANY ONLY"
Otherwise.. I'd buy the chrome grill V10 style for $110 from him. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gray Ghost (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

A Cayenne S I looked at had this as stock.
Maybe there is the possibility of finding one @ the Porsche dealer??

Here is a wicked metal one that will probably fit:
http://www2.us.porsche.com/isa...uring
Scared to even ask on a price......


_Modified by Gray Ghost at 9:55 PM 1-31-2004_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (2reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2reg* »_what do you mean, you don't have a cover for the cargo space?

I have the cover, but it doesn't keep stuff out of the front seat, if the back seats are folded. The neat thing about this net is that it can be mounted behind the back seats or behind the front seats when the back seats are folded. There's actually a picture or two in the owner's manual, but so far, not available stateside.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (Curjo)*

Has anyone found a good source for this roll up cargo partition net?
It looks like a great way to keep fido off of the heated leather seats!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (WaitingforaT-REG)*

The Porsche part number for the rollup screen is 955 551 691 01. Maybe in a couple of weeks I can supply the VW part number. Although you could check with your dealer on 7L6 551 691 01 figuring that VW and Porsche part numbers are the same except for the model designation in front.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

AtLastImports has them listed already.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*

Watch out: On e bay the guy is telling you its new over 200 $, thats bollocks that is: It is new 160€ no more no less.
you can check the configurator under http://www.touareg.de
Best Rgds
Th.
Anhängevorrichtung abnehmbar 650,00 EUR 
Außenspiegel elektrisch anklappbar, elektrisch einstell- und separat beheizbar 140,00 EUR 
Dachgepäckträger schwarz 230,00 EUR 
Diebstahlalarmanlage mit elektronischer Wegfahrsperre, Innenraumüberwachung, Back-up-Horn und Abschleppschutz 380,00 EUR 
Differenzialsperre am Hinterachsgetriebe 760,00 EUR 
Feuerlöscher in Schublade unter dem Beifahrersitz 100,00 EUR 
Garagentor-Öffner 190,00 EUR 
Licht & Sicht > Dämmerungs- und Regensensor > Innenspiegel automatisch abblendend 
400,00 EUR 
Luftfederung mit automatischer Niveau- regulierung und Höheneinstellung sowie elektronischer Dämpferregelung (CDC) 
2.800,00 EUR 
Memorypaket 1 > Fahrersitz und Außenspiegel 
260,00 EUR 
Memorypaket 2 > Vordersitze und Außenspiegel > Lenksäule und Gurthöheneinstellung 
790,00 EUR 
Nebelscheinwerfer 190,00 EUR 
 _ * Netztrennwand 160,00 EUR *_ Parkdistanz-Kontrolle Abstandswarnung nach vorn und hinten durch akustische u. optische Warnsignale 630,00 EUR 
Raucherausführung Aschenbecher inkl. Zigarettenanzünder in der Mittelkonsole, ohne Taschenlampe ohne Aufpreis 
Scheinwerfer-Reinigungsanlage 260,00 EUR 
Schiebe-/Ausstell-Glasdach elektrisch 1.060,00 EUR 
Servotronic-Lenkung geschwindigkeitsabhängig geregelt 240,00 EUR 
Skisack 210,00 EUR 
Sonnenschutzrollo für die Türscheiben hinten 180,00 EUR 
Sportfahrwerk, ca. 25 mm tiefer gelegt 360,00 EUR 
Standheizung als Wasserzusatzheizung 
1.040,00 EUR 
Tiptronic-Bedienung über Schaltwippen an der Lenksäule 790,00 EUR 
TV-Empfang inkl. Videotext (Empfang nur in Gebieten mit analoger Versorgung; Bild nur bei stehendem Fahrzeug) 790,00 EUR 
Xenon-Licht 
1.040,00 EUR 
Chrompaket

Chromleisten am Kühlergrill, an den Seitenfenstern und am Schweller, Tritt- stufe auf dem Stoßfänger hinten in Chrom 520,00 EUR 
Dekoreinlagen

Dekoreinlagen "silber metallic" für Instrumententafel und Türverkleidungen ohne Aufpreis 
Dekoreinlagen "titan metallic" für Instrumententafel und Türverkleidungen ohne Aufpreis 
Dekoreinlagen Aluminium "Engine Spin" für Instrumententafel, Mittelkonsolen- Oberseite und Türverkleidungen 380,00 EUR 
Dekoreinlagen aus Myrte-Holz dunkel > Schalthebelknauf in Holz 
280,00 EUR 
Dekoreinlagen aus Nussbaum-Wurzelholz > Schalthebelknauf in Holz 
280,00 EUR 
Dekoreinlagen aus Vavona-Holz > Schalthebelknauf in Holz 
280,00 EUR 
Klimaanlage

2C-Climatronic 
580,00 EUR 
4C-Climatronic als Doppelklimaanlage 
1.220,00 EUR 
Lederausstattungen

Lederausstattung "Cricket" 
2.200,00 EUR 
Lederausstattung "Cricket" auf Komfortsitzen 
3.680,00 EUR 
Lederausstattung "Nappa" auf Komfortsitzen 
4.320,00 EUR 
Lenkräder

Lederlenkrad (4 Speichen) 
240,00 EUR 
Multifunktions-Leder-/Holzlenkrad > Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage (GRA) 
690,00 EUR 
Multifunktions-Lederlenkrad beheizbar > Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage (GRA) 
320,00 EUR 
Multifunktionslenkrad > Geschwindigkeitsregelanlage (GRA) 
190,00 EUR 
Navigation

Kompass in Dachkonsole 120,00 EUR 
Radio-Navigationssystem mit farbigem Multifunktionsdisplay (RNS S2) > 10 Lautsprecher 
1.950,00 EUR 
Radio-Navigationssystem mit farbigem Multifunktionsdisplay (RNS S2) > Soundsystem 12/11 
2.740,00 EUR 
Radiosysteme

CD-Wechsler für 6 CDs im Gepäckraum 450,00 EUR 
Soundsystem 8/11: 8-Kanal-Verstärker mit 11 Lautsprechern 480,00 EUR 
Räder / Reifen

 Faltrad 17" mit Kompressor anstelle des Tire Mobility Sets ohne Aufpreis 
Ganzjahresreifen 235/65 R 17 160,00 EUR 
Ganzjahresreifen 255/60 R 17 260,00 EUR 
Reifenfülldruck-Kontrollsystem 420,00 EUR 
Scheiben

Seitenscheiben hinten und Heckscheibe abgedunkelt, zu 65 % lichtabsorbierend 290,00 EUR 
Seitenscheiben in Verbundsicherheitsglas mit verbesserter Außengeräuschdämmung 850,00 EUR 
Schließsysteme

Schließ- und Startsystem "Keyless Access" mit Funkfernbedienung 990,00 EUR 
Zuziehhilfe für Heckklappe 100,00 EUR 
Schriftzüge

Entfall der Motorbezeichnung am Fahrzeugheck ohne Aufpreis 
Telefon

Autotelefon Volkswagen 3(Tri)-Band Handy mit WAP- Funktion (Nokia 6310i) 840,00 EUR 
Autotelefonvorbereitung mit Freisprecheinrichtung mit Handy Adapter Set mit Aktivhalterung für Nokia 6310i 400,00 EUR 
Universelle Handyvorbereitung mit Freisprecheinrichtung 400,00 EUR 
Winterpakete

Winterpaket 1 > Vordersitze beheizbar 
290,00 EUR 
Winterpaket 2 > Vordersitze und äußere Rücksitze beheizbar 
580,00 EUR 
Zusatzbereifung

4 Leichtmetallräder "Canyon 5" 7,5J x 17 mit All-Terrain-Reifen 235/65 R 17 T > Sensoren für Reifenfülldruck-Kontrolle 
1.360,00 EUR 
4 Leichtmetallräder "Canyon 5" 7,5J x 17 mit Winterreifen 235/65 R 17 H 
1.260,00 EUR 
4 Leichtmetallräder "Canyon 5" 7,5J x 17 mit Winterreifen 235/65 R 17 H > Sensoren für Reifenfülldruck-Kontrolle 
1.360,00 EUR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_AtLastImports has them listed already.

Yes, you are right: http://www.atlastimports.com/i...D=105
They must have done this recently as I only saw the metal one last time I was on their site. 
PS: I question whether any extra parts are required. 


_Modified by spockcat at 7:12 PM 3-14-2004_


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

$183 = may be.
$440 = way too much .....even with import tax and all.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (TREG)*

$440!!







I purchased the steel mesh partition, 7L0 017 221, from Liberty at a group buy price of <$300 delivered. Not as convenient, perhaps, but much sturdier and safer. Installs and removes in less than 3 minutes after your first time.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (DenverBill)*

$ 440 does seem quite steep!








Their website also says they have not installed one on a North American spec vehicle, and additional parts may be required!


----------



## MrTsDad (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (Thanandon)*

A 160 euro is about or more than $200.....Dollar isn't that strong anymore!!!


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Has anyone found a good source for this roll up cargo partition net?
It looks like a great way to keep fido off of the heated leather seats!








I have tried the Porsche part in a Touareg and the fit is not as solid at the seat back attach point as the Porsche. You may need to order the Porsche plates that are on the seat back for the best fit. Also the Porsche cargo cover has a cutout to allow the roll-up cargo partition to coexist in the same space that the VW does not have. The Porsche cargo cover does not fit in the Touareg unfortunately. One last thing the Porsche has front attach points so you can use the roll up partition when the rear seats are folded down that the vw does not have. It looks like you can fit the Porsche parts to the vw if you can get them in the proper color and you are willing to cut your headliner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_I have tried the Porsche part in a Touareg and the fit is not as solid at the seat back attach point as the Porsche. You may need to order the Porsche plates that are on the seat back for the best fit. Also the Porsche cargo cover has a cutout to allow the roll-up cargo partition to coexist in the same space that the VW does not have. The Porsche cargo cover does not fit in the Touareg unfortunately. One last thing the Porsche has front attach points so you can use the roll up partition when the rear seats are folded down that the vw does not have. It looks like you can fit the Porsche parts to the vw if you can get them in the proper color and you are willing to cut your headliner.

Excellent report. NoGo on Porsche rollup partition then.


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

I have it, but took it off so the car weighs less and i can kick the Cayenne Turbo's b**t


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull)*

Can you take some photos of the screen off the car and give us the part numbers on the screen and the cargo cover so we can see it you have the same cargo cover as ours?


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

Can't take pictures cause my girlfriend has the camera and she is not in town. The screen and cover are (in looks at least) the same. Screen part number 7L6 861 691 A. Cover number....there is none.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Excellent report. No-Go on Porsche roll-up partition then.
Actually I think it is possible as long as you get the Porsche plates for the seat back and you are willing to modify the vw cargo cover. As far as enabling the front mounting location it would require ordering the Porche parts and cutting the headliner to allow them to fit.
I plan to attempt this mod and have my dealer working looking into the parts but since my new treg has yet to arrive I have nothing to modify. If and when everything falls into place I will post my findings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull) REVISITED*

Looking at the parts list and the luggage cover I have in my car, I believe that if you ordered just the net partition itself you would have all you need to use it.








PS: Notice that the net partition can be used in two locations.
P/Ns for 15 and 17 (16 is included with 15)
15) 
7L0 861 687 A 5J6 securing eye with frame for interior light crystal grey
7L0 861 687 A 7G8 securing eye with frame for interior light pure beige
7L0 861 687 A 7H7 securing eye with frame for interior light sunshine beige
17)
N 908 429 03 torx socket head combi-bolt M6x12


_Modified by spockcat at 2:29 PM 12-16-2004_


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull) REVISITED (spockcat)*

My '02 Allroad came with one of these and I really enjoyed having it. Unfortunately, it looks like the Touaregs are missing the forward attachment points in the headliner. That would limit utility to when the rear seats are upright.








The $400+ price is a major bummer, but the lack of forward connection points makes it even worse. Perhaps with a lower price, or proof that the forward connection points could be easily added, I might do it.
-Andy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_My '02 Allroad came with one of these and I really enjoyed having it. Unfortunately, it looks like the Touaregs are missing the forward attachment points in the headliner. That would limit utility to when the rear seats are upright.








The $400+ price is a major bummer, but the lack of forward connection points makes it even worse. Perhaps with a lower price, or proof that the forward connection points could be easily added, I might do it.
-Andy

I think you are wrong. The rear connection points are clearly there, at least in my car, and that is when you use it with the seats upright. With the seats down, you need the forward attachment points. I think that these are the little hooks in the lift handles. 
The part number isn't valid in the USA. I will ask my German company to get the price in Germany for me.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull) REVISITED (spockcat)*

Spock, how did you get access to that screen?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (Juaser)*

ETOS parts CD purchased on eBay.
PS: I sent the seller EUROS CASH and had no problems receiving this CD as well as ones for BMW, Opel and Audi. There are some honest people on eBay.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:07 PM 3-29-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna go look for it.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I think that these are the little hooks in the lift handles. 


You might just be right, and I hope you are. I was expecting to see a matching set of ceiling attachment points just behind the B-pillar. That is what my allroad had. They were lined up so the net would be perfectly vertical when extended to the roof with the seats folded down. Are the front hooks lined up appropriately for this?
As for the pricing, I almost fell over when I saw $440 from AtLastImports. I probably would have sprung for $200 pretty easy.
-Andy


_Modified by terps4 at 1:18 PM 3-29-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_You might just be right, and I hope you are. I was expecting to see a matching set of ceiling attachment points just behind the B-pillar. That is what my allroad had. They were lined up so the net would be perfectly vertical when extended to the roof with the seats folded down. Are the front hooks lined up appropriately for this?
As for the pricing, I almost fell over when I saw $440 from AtLastImports. I probably would have sprung for $200 pretty easy.
-Andy

_Modified by terps4 at 1:18 PM 3-29-2004_

My Munich office tells me the European dealer price is over 300 Euros. Considering the size, shipping would be pretty high on small quantities. So $440 isn't too far out of the ballpark on this item. I assume that Atlast gets some discount from the supplier he works with. But I can verify he isn't making a killing on this item. He isn't doubling or tripling the price on it. 
The only way to buy it cheaper is to find a used one on eBay from someone in Europe who got it in their car and doesn't want it. The auction that I started this thread with is the perfect example. I think the screen went for less than $150.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
So $440 isn't too far out of the ballpark on this item. I assume that Atlast gets some discount from the supplier he works with. But I can verify he isn't making a killing on this item. He isn't doubling or tripling the price on it.

So there's not much we can do on price. At least we know its just VW ripping us off on the base price. Let me be the first to apologize to Joe for questioning his pricing.








Now for the next step... Any ideas on getting the headliner attachment points figured out? I would hate to order one and not be able to use it in the forward position.
-Andy


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_
So there's not much we can do on price. At least we know its just VW ripping us off on the base price. Let me be the first to apologize to Joe for questioning his pricing.








Now for the next step... Any ideas on getting the headliner attachment points figured out? I would hate to order one and not be able to use it in the forward position.
-Andy
You can fit the Porsche parts to the vw if you can get them in the proper color and you are willing to cut your headliner. I do not have p/n's yet but all you need is the frame that the lights slide into on both sides of the passenger section. You should be able to reuse the vw lights which will save money and keep a consistent look since the lenses on the Porsche lights are different. There is a hard-mount point on the Touareg that will allow you to mount the Porsche light frame with the front roll-up attach points.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull) REVISITED (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looking at the parts list and the luggage cover I have in my car, I believe that if you ordered just the net partition itself you would have all you need to use it.








PS: Notice that the net partition can be used in two locations.
The luggage cover in the Touareg interferes with the roll-up when the seats are not folded down. You could choose to live with this interference or cut out a section of the luggage cover to match the one on the Porsche. You will need front attach points if you want to use the Porsche roll-up with the seats down. The attach points are behind doors that open the the passenger lights.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (v10tdiguy)*

The luggage cover I have has a small hinged flap in the front which would allow for the net partition to go between the cover and the back of the seats. My wife's S4 Avant is the same way. Frankly, I am surprised and a bit skeptical that the Porsche net partition is different.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The luggage cover I have has a small hinged flap in the front which would allow for the net partition to go between the cover and the back of the seats. My wife's S4 Avant is the same way. Frankly, I am surprised and a bit skeptical that the Porsche net partition is different.
The hinged flap you reference above is a different dimension on the Porsche part. It has a cutout running the entire length of the partition. I am not saying that the vw cargo cover will not work. If you want to use it you could possibly fold up the flap in which case it would stick up or you could modify the flap to have the same dimensions as the Porsche part. In my opinion that would be the cleanest and most professional solution. If you are considering this I would recommend that you visit a Porsche dealer and take a look. All of the Cayenne's come with the roll-up partition standard from the factory.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (v10tdiguy)*

My cargo cover has the flap running the entire length just like in this photo, doesn't yours?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

Would it help if I could try and get a hold of one at At last imports here in Colorado to do a test install/pictures in my Touareg? I don't want to buy (not at $400 +).


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_My cargo cover has the flap running the entire length just like in this photo, doesn't yours?









I have not taken delivery if my vehicle yet although it is supposed to arrive today!!
The flap I thought you were speaking about is on the seat side of the cargo cover, it does not slide. when the partition is mounted to the seat the vw flap does not allow for the added dimension of the partition. If you could put the Porsche cover in the vw I would but it has different end and appears to be a different width. The partition does fit but the vw has no front attach points so you would have to install the Porsche ones if you want to have that functionality. Also as I mentioned in another post when the Porsche partition is installed in the vw it is loose as compared with the Porsche. The plates on the seat may be of a slightly different dimension. This would be easy to fix by purchasing the Porsche attach plates.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Would it help if I could try and get a hold of one at At last imports here in Colorado to do a test install/pictures in my Touareg? I don't want to buy (not at $400 +).

I don't want to buy one and I think the guy who wanted one isn't going to pay the high price either. I was just trying to help out with the issue. Perhaps this thread should just die a slow death.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

Yeah, but it might be a good exercise in futility and time wasting. I'd have to check and see if they even have any in stock first.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*

I haven't given up on this completely. It would definately help to know that it fits without mods to the headliner. I might not buy it myself, but if I knew it fit properly, I would certainly put it on a gift list or two...








-Andy


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*

As I have mentioned in several previous posts. If you want the Porsche roll-up partition to work in the seat down position you will have to install new light frames which will require cutting the headliner. Go to a Porsche dealer if you want verification of this. I realize others seem to have different opinions on this matter but none have actually looked at the parts.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Would it help if I could try and get a hold of one at At last imports here in Colorado to do a test install/pictures in my Touareg?

Absolutely! I would love to hear your impressions of this thing in person. If you have the time and energy for doing it, that would be awesome!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*

I have sent the request to At Last Imports. Let's see what they say.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*

Joe at At last Imports said that he was going to get one in so I could test it out. It will probably be at least a week until it arrives.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*

Excellent. I'll keep my eyes open for a follow-up on it.
Thanks aircooled!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Joe at At last Imports said that he was going to get one in so I could test it out. It will probably be at least a week until it arrives.

Its a go! We will keep posted with this..... 
And I have just learned of the Anthracite kit coming... I will update when I know the details! 
Aircooled - The BMW still around?







Time fore some new toys! ...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition ([email protected])*

Don't ask.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (LittleSkull) REVISITED (spockcat)*

I already have the mounting plates on the back of the rear seats (see items 3,4 in diagram). They are rather raw and ugly and could be subject to snagging when the seats are down for largest cargo space. Aren't there supposed to be some kind of covers or plastic caps to put on them when they are not in use?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (tedpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_I already have the mounting plates on the back of the rear seats (see items 3,4 in diagram). They are rather raw and ugly and could be subject to snagging when the seats are down for largest cargo space. Aren't there supposed to be some kind of covers or plastic caps to put on them when they are not in use?

You don't see any on the parts list do you?


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (spockcat)*

Nope - but I thought somebody else might have a concern with this and know new information - or perhaps someone even figured out how to make something! One always hopes.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition ([email protected])*

Joe...
I noticed the Roll-up cargo net has a "new" price on your website. I'm guessing the change to $0.00 is an indicator of something. Any updates to getting one for aircooled to try out?
-Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*

You got it. This should be in @ end of this month, The coming is not any special color match, just black. Once we have a chance to install - Aircooled is in the middle of a move I believe, we will get some pics, review it. Look like the top posts are ok, I am not sure about lower mounting and* if the net will go down to the top of the seats when the seat is layed down, or to the floor, even with the seat layed down... or if it will fit at all! SO- once its in- I will get posts up on it. Same time on these wheel, they we a little more challenging then I though they should have been, but they are on the way


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition ([email protected])*

.... which reminds me of some trim.... test fit.....aircooled..... Want to work on your Touareg for a weeks staight?







..OK OK, one thing at a time!


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition ([email protected])*

You wouldn't believe how hard it was to find this thread after nearly two weeks. I think the search function still has some issues.








Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (terps4)*

As there are some broken links to photos, I'm gonna post here some pics of the VW roll-up cargo partition for those interested on it (from a Spanish fellow Touaregger):


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: VW roll-up cargo partition (12johnny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12johnny* »_As there are some broken links to photos, I'm gonna post here some pics of the VW roll-up cargo partition for those interested on it (from a Spanish fellow Touaregger):

Thanks for the pics. Do you have any with the seats folded?


----------

